# Use bottom bouncer wire for tattles!



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Im not sure if this idea has been mentioned before, but i will share anyways.
I make my own tattle flag kits using the flags that came with the boards and some common materials from the hardware store. Its pretty simple and there are a few tutorials. Flag kits are 23.99, I make mine for a few bucks and they work better for me at least. Anyways, i have had a difficult time finding a wire that works best for my boards. Some rust, some are too flimsy and need constant adjustment ect... I was actually planning on ordering some off the web, until i was fishing the other day.
Heres the tip...
Basically the wire came off one of my boards with the clip and all. I opened a compartment to put the broken planer board in and there was a bunch of bottom bouncers in there. I grabbed a 1 3/4oz, held the wire up to the board and looked liked a match as far as length. So i cut the end off of off the bouncer at the weight. I am talking about the end where you tie your line to, not the free end, that was too short. So then i just bent the wire straight and cut off the snap swivel. I was left with a straight wire with a loop on one end that the swivel was previously attached to. I grabbed a bead from the harness box and threaded it on the wire up to the loop and then threaded the wire onto the board via the loop screw, then through the flag hole and then bent the tag end back around inward. Slapped on a rubber band, and off she sailed. This is a great alternative wire to use. I believe they are stainless in most cases, and they have a great memory so you dont have to constantly straighten them out. And best of all, they are relatively cheap and most of us already have them on board.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

That is A super idea! Sure wish I read that A while back as I wasted A lot of $ on the flag kits.Thanks for the idea.I may be able to help sombody elese.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Great idea. I used the wire off a perch spreader once in a pinch. but your idea is better. Spreader wire would bend.


----------

